# taping mud for auto-tapers



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey guys, just about to start using auto taper for the first time and just wondering which compounds you guys use to tape in with.I have always used a chem set and paper tape and had no cracking problems, but am slightly worried about using the air drying stuff.Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

taping type compound in yellow box I find is the best mud in the joint


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

All purpose is what we use, thin it down some and you're good to go.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

taping mud in the yellow box, I wouldn't use setting compound in it, too hard to clean.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

this compound in the yellow box seems popular. What brand is it?Do any of you blokes run usg 210 as a taping mix? It is pretty cold down here in winter and I find the air drying compounds take days to dry before re-coat.How do the guys up north and in Canada get on with drying times? Many thanks for your input...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

heaters, dehumidifiers, and fans. Never use any chem mud as a 1st coat other than to fill horse chomps


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The yellow box I'm speaking of is the Profin Brand manufactured by CertainTeed. I use 90min setting compound for taping smaller jobs where multiple coats go on same day, or in a pinch if I missed some tapes and need to play catch up. My experience with setting compounds and paper is that it's more likely to bubble.

I always mesh my flat joints and first coat everything with 90min to help with drying. Also try to time things so mud can dry over the weekend before I rough sand and final coat on Monday.
D'S


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

D's said:


> The yellow box I'm speaking of is the Profin Brand manufactured by CertainTeed. I use 90min setting compound for taping smaller jobs where multiple coats go on same day, or in a pinch if I missed some tapes and need to play catch up. My experience with setting compounds and paper is that it's more likely to bubble.
> 
> I always mesh my flat joints and first coat everything with 90min to help with drying. Also try to time things so mud can dry over the weekend before I rough sand and final coat on Monday.
> D'S


 I will never in a million years understand the rough sanding B.S loose the quick setting mud and use regular mud and try to leave it smooth and not any ridges so you have to sand.... sanding is for amateurs and sloppy tapers  .. I have a 200 sheet home that will be boxed out tomorrow and it will take less than 2 hrs I guarantee there will be no need to sand before the third coat... It is all in the technique and experience.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why am I not up there right now then? I'm wasting away down here!

btw, I agree with you 100%


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey ****** : You will have to come help on the next 4-500 sheeter if any come up this year , mainly small to med. jobs lined up so far. I did get that old church remodel but won't start until late fall still not clear how much work is involved didn't see the contract yet but have the GC word on the work... have another small addition on a church lined up also can do a golf coarse club house if i want for low bid not to sure if i want to stick my neck out for the rock and all the labor may be a while to collect on that one time will tell ( that would average maybe $1.15 per ft ). Things are somewhat going back to normal still down on keeping all the crew busy though. Wonder what the hell Customs been up to haven't seen him lurking around lately.... Hope he isn't in jail or something


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I was at the cabin over memorial weekend, I was asking the hardware store who the locals where, being I've never cared, I didn't want to think about work up there. The interesting thing was, he told me that a lot of guys from St. Cloud had been coming up. The locals were pretty lazy, supposedly.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> When I was at the cabin over memorial weekend, I was asking the hardware store who the locals where, being I've never cared, I didn't want to think about work up there. The interesting thing was, he told me that a lot of guys from St. Cloud had been coming up. The locals were pretty lazy, supposedly.


 ouch .... not lazy here and your cabin is no hop skip and a jump away.. one reason the crews come up from st cloud is they would be closer to where your cabin is and the main reason is they work cheap... ( I bet the know it all hardware guy don't know that , most of them don't know s##t only in their own minds they think they know something ) trust me on this one ... gotta get what i gotta get . if it is not worth my while well I do have a certain amount of pride... I have to be pretty damn hungry to work cheap . that's the way i feel ... worked to many years i guess to short change myself.. maybe if we all would stand up for ourselves we all would make what we deserve...most of us as i sure you are have much experience it is a shame that people think that tapers are just a bunch of stupid guys that can't do anything else. on the contrary most of us carry on a high degree of knowledge in many things plus we have a skill that is uncommon or unattainable to most.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with you completely silverstilts. Our rough sand is a quick pass over lap marks and intersecting joints:thumbsup:. Might be able to get away with scraping instead, I'll have to try.

D'S


----------

